# Changing Job for New Expat on Working Permit



## aninguh (Feb 21, 2014)

Dear Friends, 

I am currently on an deputation in Germany working for a large Indian IT MNC. I am currently on work permit which does not allow me change job (as far as I know). I can apply for a EU Blue Card only after 21 months. The problem is my employer will be calling me back to India by end of this year but I want to find a job over here by then. 

Can anyone guide me on the same ? Am I legally allowed to search for a job ? If so are the online job portals the best way for it ?

Looking forward for your guidance and thanks in advance.


----------



## aninguh (Feb 21, 2014)

Can some please help me ? Really need some advise on the above post.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Of course, you can search for a job, but its actually getting the job and the employer to sponsor you that will be the problem. Search the govt jobs website (see other threads for link) or other sites such as monster, stepstone, jobserve, etc


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Look on the bright side - you are already in Germany, working, while you're doing your search. You have a huge advantage over someone trying to do a job search from India. 

If you do find something then you have to deal with the whole work visa process, which I assume means returning to India (or at least leaving the country) while you make the application. (Though I'm not 100 percent sure of that, possibly you could apply for a work permit directly at the Ausländerbehörde while on your current visa. Never hurts to ask.)

First step, however, is to find a job. The normal drill: online ads, working any contacts or connections, professional groups, the usual.


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

James3214 said:


> Of course, you can search for a job, but its actually getting the job and the employer to sponsor you that will be the problem. Search the govt jobs website (see other threads for link) or other sites such as monster, stepstone, jobserve, etc


Hi James

I got Job Seeker Visa approval yesterday. I have to go for stamping next week. Now, I am wondering how can I search job once I land in Germany. I am planning to fly in first week of June.

In my point of view, I should be looking for some local consultants to help me but I am not sure how to find them. Please suggest on this.

I am also wondering that to which city I should go and search the job. I pulled a list of cities where IT is actually booming. Top 10 cities are:
1 Rhein-Neckar-Kreis County
2 Munich, County
3 Darmstadt, City
4 Leverkusen
5 Fürstenfeldbruck
6 Karlsruhe, City
7 Nuremberg, City
8 Aachen, City
9 Main-Taunus-Kreis, County
10 Böblingen, County

So, can you guide me about the city that I should choose for looking up job and staying in Germany? My profile is mix of Business Analyst / System Analyst / Test Lead.

I am also searching for the sites from where I can find accommodation on the sharing basis, so that I should not be worried once I land there. Need help on this too.

Please help me out in the above queries.

Thanks in advance!
Sandeep


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats on the visa. I don't know how those places were found but my suggestion would be Darmstadt. It's not too far from Frankfurt (and the airport), slightly cheaper to rent and probably the best place to find the job as a business analyst. Frankfurt is the financial centre of Germany (and Europe) and plenty of IT jobs are to be found. Try to find a 'Wohngemeinschaft' rental. Google that and look for a flat share to save costs. You might be even able to get a flat to yourself on a temporary basis. 
On that list, Main Taunus is also Frankfurt and the Rhein Neckar Kreis is probably no.1 due to the SAP HQ being based there. 
Hopefully, other posters might also be able to give their recommendations.
Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------

